
Dell just unveiled its China-only smartphone “Mini 3i” - transburgh
http://www.mobilecrunch.com/2009/08/17/dell-just-unveiled-its-china-only-smartphone-mini-3i-the-first-pictures/?awesm=tcrn.ch_6UDF&utm_campaign=techcrunch&utm_medium=tcrn.ch-twitter&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_content=tweetmeme
======
jacquesm
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=767824>

